# Going for a P01 to keep my SP01 company



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm going to get in trouble when my wife finds out about this one but I ended up putting some money down on a P01. She knew I was going out shooting but I didn't mention to her yet that I bought this gun.

My wife has small hands but can actually handle the SP01 fine. As of today, this SP01 has digested it's 3000th round. My only issues were with the first 200 rounds but that's because it was just breaking in. As most of you who own this gun knows, the recoil spring is pretty heavy. All I had for break in rounds were WWB from Walmart. After that, I found a deal at Cabellas for S&B so I bought 1000 of them and never since had a problem. Even the WWB now runs smoothly.

I guess I'm just going to have to tell her it's an early Valentines gift. Pretty cheesy but it may keep me out of the doghouse a bit.

Since I'm in Illinois, I can't pick it up until thursday night/friday morning.


----------



## JRG (Feb 6, 2008)

*New PO1*

My new PO1 OD should be delivered to my gun shop any minute, just waiting for the phone to ring so I can go get it!!!! It will keep my CZ75 BD company...I'm pretty excited and no wife that I have to answer too....:mrgreen:


----------



## Werps (Apr 1, 2007)

I've had my SP-01 for about a month and I love it. And even better my girlfriend is totally cool about it!

About 300 rounds through it and not one single problem. Mix of UMC 115 and Golden Sabre 124. Made sure to clean it well when it was new. I'm not a very good shot but I shoot this better than most other guns. Reminds me of a 1911--solid and accurate. Now if only I can get the girlfriend to put the .22 down and play with the new toy!


----------

